# Access, ComboBox gemäß ComboBox füllen?



## pglw (17. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Formular mit zwei ComboBoxen. In der ersten will ich gerne etwas auswählen (Gruppe A, Gruppe B, Gruppe C). Wenn ich im ersten Kombinationsfeld Gruppe A auswähle, dann sollten im zweiten Kombinationsfeld nur noch die Datensätze angezeigt werden, die laut der zugrundeliegenden Tabelle zur Gruppe A gehören.

Könnt Ihr mir da helfen?


Grüsse
pglw


----------



## RavelinePower (17. September 2006)

siehe Anhang.

Access 2000-Format. 

Grüße Sascha


----------

